# [RECOVERY] CWMR Touch Pre-Alpha



## unstableapps (Sep 9, 2011)

I just got CWMR Touch booting on the Kindle Fire this morning. It isn't ready for release yet, but if I get some time tonight I might be able to get an alpha out! Here is a picture to get your ready:










A big ol' thank you to utkanos for helping me get this booting!


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

That looks as sexy as ICS on the fire


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

You are so fast man







That's hot.


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Can't wait for this!!

Sent from my HTC red-head stepchild (thunderbolt)


----------



## foxdog (Jun 15, 2011)

Any testers needed for this?


----------



## ZephAndroid (Nov 22, 2011)

Sweet move!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## jearl75 (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------

